# New pics of Chanti and Rebel



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well a little improvement goes a long way!

What is her current diet, just curious..


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

She's looking better!


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

She's on good grass pasture, about 10 acres, 24/7. She was on Nutrena Mare & Foal but not now so it's just pasture. She's an easy keeper and I knew it wouldn't take long for her to get her weight back up. She looks even better today


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice horses I love the little colt 
very cute


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute colt! Chanti is looking better.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd probably keep her on the supplemental feed until she has reached and is maintaining her goal/optimal weight. An easy keeper as her own horse does not automatically equate an easy keeper while lactating...


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with the above...your mare still looks quite thin to me. I'm seeing ribs and backbone. And until she is at her optimal weight I would hesitate to take her off the mare and foal feed, regardless of how much good pasture she is on. She is nursing and underweight...Personally, I'd be increasing her supplemental feed as well as having her on pasture, not cutting it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just since taking those pics she has gained some more. She is gaining weight and muscle being on pasture alone and as long as she maintains that I'll leave her off grain. When I'm not there my brother is supposed to feed them but he stopped feeding them 2 weeks ago because he said they had grass and didn't need grain so she'd only be getting grain 2, maybe 3 times a week. I'd rather she get it regular if she gets any at all. If I could move her closer I'd feed her daily but that isn't possible.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

horsecrazy84 said:


> If I could move her closer I'd feed her daily but that isn't possible.


I am sorry but that's unacceptable. If you are unable to meet the daily needs of your animals, you should not own them period! It is not your horses fault that you are unable to get out to them every day. 

If you cannot travel to them, board them closer, pay someone to feed them or sell them.


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

Very beautiful horses! The whole family is just beautiful! Thank you for posting! What do you plan on doing with Rebel? He is SO cute!


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

My brother said he would feed them, I did offer to pay and he said no. Since the other pasture is open she hardly ever goes back by the house so to feed her grain daily she would have to be caught and taken to the barn or somebody would have to drive up and feed her on the ground. She's looking really good now. I have tried finding a place to move them closer and there aren't any. I can't drive up whenever I want, my husband works and he has to have the car so we go up on weekends or once in a while after he gets out of work.

This was taken Sunday.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

HorseCrazyGirl- we plan on keeping Rebel and seeing what he can do when he gets older. He's such a spitfire but so athletic lol.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

horsecrazy84 said:


> My brother said he would feed them, I did offer to pay and he said no. Since the other pasture is open she hardly ever goes back by the house so to feed her grain daily she would have to be caught and taken to the barn or somebody would have to drive up and feed her on the ground. She's looking really good now. I have tried finding a place to move them closer and there aren't any. I can't drive up whenever I want, my husband works and he has to have the car so we go up on weekends or once in a while after he gets out of work.


Do any of these reasons seem acceptable to you horsecrazy? 

Can you imagine saying that you are not feeding your children because it's such a pain to get groceries, cook and then get the kids to sit at the table? But don't worry, they get a school lunch. 

It's basically the same thing that you are saying here.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

horsecrazy84 said:


> My brother said he would feed them, I did offer to pay and he said no*Si. nce the other pasture is open she hardly ever goes back by the house so to feed her grain daily she would have to be caught and taken to the barn or somebody would have to drive up and feed her on the ground.* She's looking really good now. I have tried finding a place to move them closer and there aren't any. I can't drive up whenever I want, my husband works and he has to have the car so we go up on weekends or once in a while after he gets out of work.
> 
> This was taken Sunday.



Wow - you mean someone would have to make a daily effort to provide care for the animals? I can totally see how that would be a problem............. :shock:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> He met daddy for the first time too. Sundance did good, he was actually a little scared of him but I want them to get used to one another before they are turned out together.


Does this mean you keep the stallion in with the mare..................


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Do any of these reasons seem acceptable to you horsecrazy?
> 
> Can you imagine saying that you are not feeding your children because it's such a pain to get groceries, cook and then get the kids to sit at the table? But don't worry, they get a school lunch.
> 
> It's basically the same thing that you are saying here.


AlexS, you hit the nail right on the head!:thumbsup:

To the OP: There has been some good advice given to you on this thread (and on others, if I'm not mistaken...). You might want to consider taking it instead of replying with a bunch of poor excuses as to why your mare is receiving less then adequate care.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Please get the mare on grain, keep her on it and feed her what she needs.If you can not do that you shouldnt have brought another horse into this world. And geld the stallion...


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I just don't get it - you just stated your brother has offered to feed her....so how does the "it'd be too much trouble" argument even factor in? YOU wouldn't even have to be inconvenienced by the care your horse needs, someone else is willing to take on the responsibility.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Stallions kill foals all the time. Just the way things are. Can you separate them, especially so he doesn't re-breed the mare?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

If the choices at this point are a) 24/7 on good grass and the mare is improving or b) back to the basically dry lot with inadequate feed and no hay .... I choose a).

hc84 .. while she does look better, it is important that she is on a good grain that is appropriate for a mare and foal. However you have to put yourself or someone else out, it is important .. and the same someone who is feeding can also see that the mare and foal are ok on a daily basis. Take turns, whatever, it's important. "Looking better" is good, but she's also feeding a growing baby and needs to be passing on those good nutrients .. make sense??

Also for those talking about Rebel .. I think she said that they "met" for the first time .. I may have misunderstood, but I don't think they are all together ..

imo

~tg


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Also for those talking about Rebel .. I think she said that they "met" for the first time .. I may have misunderstood, but I don't think they are all together ..
> 
> imo
> 
> ~tg


I believe she is planning to put them in together. 



horsecrazy84 said:


> He met daddy for the first time too. Sundance did good, he was actually a little scared of him but I want them to get used to one another before they are turned out together.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

So they are not all together ...

I think she stated that he will be gelded before they do that (on another thread) .. that remains to be seen, but I certainly hope so. Having said that .. I've know GELDINGS that will kill a colt ...

imo


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Chanti and Rebel are in the big pasture plus have unlimited access to the neighboring pasture. Sundance is in a small little corner we temporarily fenced off. He is going to get gelded in a couple weeks, maybe 3, and then he'll eventually be turned out with them. We let him around Rebel so they can get acquainted because I don't want to just toss them together.

Yes, my brother HAD told me he'd feed her and then when the grass started to grow he stopped because he said "they don't need grain when they have grass" and it's mostly buttercups. Then we found out we could use the neighbor's pasture so we opened up the gap and she stays over there now. He's too lazy to feed every day and I'd rather she get fed every day instead of once or twice. If it's not regular feedings it's not really doing much good. My brother or my dad feed Sundance because he's right by the house and it's no bother for them to feed him. 
The grass will just have to be enough and she's gaining weight very well so I see no need for adding grain and pestering somebody to feed her every day. Rebel is growing just fine too. If they were thin or something it'd be different, but they are doing just fine on grass. I'm going to wean Rebel when he's 4 months old so it'll be easier on Chanti and he'll be gelded around 6 months if he's dropped.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

"not regular feedings it's not really doing much good. My brother or my dad feed Sundance because he's right by the house and it's no bother for them to feed him"

Imsorry but because you and your brother/dad are too friggen lazy to walk to feed your mare you just opt not to feed her? Are you kidding me?

I walk a 60+ acre grass pasture to find my horse every evening. It's a long walk, yes but never in a million years would I just not go feed him because I'm too lazy to get my fat butt up and go get him. 

I'm tired of your threads. You are ignorant and should not own horses. Period. It's seriously like you post on this forum so people can argue and try to get it through your head about how poor of care/condition these horses are in. Yet you NEVER see a problem with it. You are totally blind and I wouldn't let you take care of a pet snail....


"The grass will just have to be enough and she's gaining weight very well so I see no need for adding grain and *pestering somebody to feed her every day.* Rebel is growing just fine too. If they were thin or something it'd be different, but they are doing just fine on grass."

She's gaining weight but not enough weight. And seriously?? 'she's gaining weight very well so I see no need for adding grain and PESTERING SOMEBODY TO FEED HER EVERY DAY'

You need to sell these poor animals. They dont Diserve this...you clearly aren't caring for them properly and it is more of a 'chore' to feed them to you. This is not the attitude that someone should have when owning animals. 

Get rid of them, please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

does anybody else see something weird about this photo? the center of the animal looks distorted. please tell me if you think I'm crazy.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

IF they were thin?! They ARE thin. You can still see ribs and a backbone on the mare. That colt is going to drag her down. She needs feed. And I'm sorry but being too lazy to feed? That's just plain ignorant, irresponsible and negligent. You need a serious reality check.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Seriously? It's too much of an _inconvenience_ to feed them daily? Are you kidding me? Horses require more care and commitment than any other animal I can think of. If you can't give them basic needs (like daily feedings), you should not own them.


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

What makes you think that a nursing mare will be just fine on grass alone? If you can not be responsible enough to feed your horses, get rid of them.


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Oops! Sorry for the blank post! 

Seriously, you guys, I think we're all just beating a dead horse here... the OP has been given good advise time and time again and has chosen to disregard it, while replying with excuses as to why she can't or won't provide her horses with the quality care they deserve...


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Arrow- I don't think the horse looks "distorted" thats more or less just her build... The "shelf" rib look over baby belly might be what you see?

OP- Pasture alone isn't going to be just fine for a mare feeding herself and her baby. And while there may be acreage there the quality of the pasture doesn't look fantastic. I have very sandy acreage and my broodmares are on six acres which would never be enough to properly keep them. They have two types of free choice hay offered as well as AM and PM grain feedings in addition.

Lastly this mare looks no different to me. I've owned enough rescues to know that a photo taken in different lights or at the right angle can make a horse look better or worse. Even if she has gained a little weight, which I don't think she has, she is still to thin and as that baby gets bigger/demands more milk and as the summer heat kicks up and the spring grass completely fades her weight will drop off like a rock. 

I agree with the above statement as well. Deja'vu anyone? We've been here before.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't feed her daily because the horses are 25 mins away, my husband has to have our only car for work which is an hour away, so NO I can NOT feed her every day. My dad and my brother, even my mom are not horse people and they won't feed her when she's up in the other pasture. That's the way it is.
And if you're thinking I photoshopped that newest pic of Chanti, I didn't do anything to it. She's always been an easy keeper, once she got on grass she started putting the weight back on.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Then stop posting here, it won't bother me any.

She HAS gained weight, I don't see how anybody can say otherwise. Where I could see 5 ribs before, I see 2 now. Her hips are filled in, her muscle is back, her spine still isn't covered as much as I want it to be but it's not sticking up as bad.

It's not an excuse as to why she isn't getting grain...I have no way to see her every day and I can't just force somebody to feed her. She IS gaining weight so I will continue with how I do things. Just because it isn't how YOU would do them, doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> She's always been an easy keeper


 then why on Gods green earth is your mare thin?! My horse is an easy keeper, he could gain weight breathing air. If you think any of your horses are in "good" shape you are surely mistaken. hey guess what, when i was 16 (YES 16) my horse lived 25 minutes away and magically I FED HIM EVERYDAY. Wether is was raining, sunny, or blizzarding. He was my * responsibilty.* Grow up or do not own these horses. People like you should not be allowed to have a horse. You make me sick that you think ANY of these horses are in good shape.

Ahhh and i have a plan if you and your husband have one car sell your horse and buy another. Problem fixed. And quit bringing horses onto this earth you can not take care of.


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry, but poor pasture and no grain will NOT allow a nursing mare to gain weight. Period. Even the easiest keepers will have trouble maintaining in that situation. 

Our farm has 15 to 20 foals born a year and we feed(in general)Purina Omelene300 + a regional Mare and Foal mixture + alfalfa pellets and alfalfa/grass hay 3x a day and we still have a few mares who have trouble maintaining ideal weight while nursing. (The very hardest keepers get corn oil added).

From what I can see Chanti does NOT look to be an easy keeper...Even if she were, all that "easy-keeper" stuff goes out the window when when a mare is nursing a foal. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

She may well have been an easy keeper - but when you chose to stop feeding the, allowed them to go "some time" without hay, you changed her body -- her body went into starvation mode, pure and simple. She became horribly depleted - a condition not helped by the fact that you had chosen to breed her and then starve her. Her body is NOT what it once was -- YOU changed that and YOU are responsible for doing whatever is necessary now to fix what YOU did....and that is going to require you to FEED HER, and your other horses, properly!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Which is it, OP? Are you choosing not to feed your horse because she is an "easy keeper", because it would be too much trouble for you (it's too far to drive, you don't have a car all the time) or that you don't want to inconvenience others (funny, you also said your brother OFFERED to do the feeding)?? Seriously, for all the time you spend thinking of excuses not to feed your horse you could have taken that time and FED THE **** HORSE!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

ArabGirl said:


> Oops! Sorry for the blank post!
> 
> Seriously, you guys, I think we're all just beating a dead horse here... the OP has been given good advise time and time again and has chosen to disregard it, while replying with excuses as to why she can't or won't provide her horses with the quality care they deserve...


While I don't disagree, this sort of blatant disregard for the animals she has chosen to take responsibility for (one she even CHOSE to create) is something I cannot sit by and allow to happen without speaking up. The horses have no voice.........they have no choice.......someone has to say enough is enough.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*She HAS gained weight, I don't see how anybody can say otherwise. Where I could see 5 ribs before, I see 2 now. Her hips are filled in, her muscle is back, her spine still isn't covered as much as I want it to be but it's not sticking up as bad.
*


This is one of those times where arguing isn't really worth it, its your horse - let her starve. Clearly, you've made up your mind despite the advice from many knowledgeable horse folk on this board. Judging by your "status" you think little of us all. Clearly, you know best and there is no _possible_ way you can wake up an hour before your husband takes off with the car or shoot out to the horses just after he returns home with the car, split days with family or send a local neighbor girl out. Clearly its best to just _not_ feed the mare with foal all together but I just have to state the obvious. I can count well over two ribs in these current, fantastic, hip filled in photos you've just posted.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

arrowsaway said:


> does anybody else see something weird about this photo? the center of the animal looks distorted. please tell me if you think I'm crazy.


Actually I thought that about the first pics shown in this thread too, but I am not good with things like that so I kept my mouth shut as I wasn't (and still am not) sure. 


So OP you have one car, your husband uses it to get to work. Does he work 24 hours a day? 
Horses do not need to be fed at 7am and 4pm - they can be fed at just about any time of day that suits your schedule. Go feed them at 11pm if you like - but apparently you don't like, it's a burden to drive 25 mins each way. If that's too far to travel, maybe you need to put your big girl panties on and move off your father's property and to somewhere closer. 


How in the world can you call her an easy keeper when this is how she looked not so long ago? 


maura said:


>



If I knew where you were, I would have called AC a long time ago about you.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

ArabGirl said:


> Oops! Sorry for the blank post!
> 
> Seriously, you guys, I think we're all just beating a dead horse here... the OP has been given good advise time and time again and has chosen to disregard it, while replying with excuses as to why she can't or won't provide her horses with the quality care they deserve...


I would agree if it were about which bit to use or training techniques, or something similar. And while I understand what you are saying - I will gladly waste air and keystrokes for the tiny tiny possibility that she might listen. 

We might well be beating our heads against a brick wall, but for the possibility that she might just hear one thing - then I would rather continue.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

It's hard to keep weight on a nursing mare. Havok's dam and Mona are both easy keepers. When they were nursing we couldn't keep weight on them.
If you can't get down to see them everyday, you need to at least give them grain & supplements when you can. 2 or 3 times a week would be better than not giving them any. Even keeping some free choice hay out would help.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

_"Wondering why so many think they know everything and only their horses or dogs are good enough."_

<--- Because all of our horses look like this.

And none of our horses look like yours...

You've got 20 to 1 people who feed their horses substantial amounts of food over just pasture... If you had 20-1 people telling you that smoking causes cancer... or 20-1 people saying that birth control prevents pregnancy... maybe that's because odds are, they're right...

The proof is in the pudding. I know my foal wouldn't look half as good as she does now if my mare wasn't getting the proper nutrition she deserves. And honestly, it really doesn't take much. 

And trust me, your mare would probably come running to the gate for you if you started feeding her in the same place every day, at regular times. But why wouldn't you want to check her every day anyway? What if she got cut on wire, or her foal was hurt, or if they were stuck somewhere? If your mare or foal got their leg caught on the fence, how many days would it be before anybody noticed? That's why you make the effort to feed, groom, and work with horses every day.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

> What if she got cut on wire, or her foal was hurt, or if they were stuck somewhere? If your mare or foal got their leg caught on the fence, how many days would it be before anybody noticed?


If I'm not mistaken, I believe this mare IS recovering from a pretty good wire cut. I wonder how long it went un-treated/un-noticed?

Ontop of that, cuts need daily cleaning to heal properly. I hope she's had her tetanus shot? Because not only can it kill her, but her baby too by the infection passing through mom's milk.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

And we were mortified when we left the property for 1 hour only to come back and find that Poppy had rolled under the fence... Who knows!


----------



## Horse Riding Fan (May 10, 2012)

I would love to know how did the name Rebel come about? He doesn't look too rebellious to me. Just curious...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

arrowsaway said:


> does anybody else see something weird about this photo? the center of the animal looks distorted. please tell me if you think I'm crazy.


Nope, not crazy at all. What you are seeing is the mare's...um...less than stellar conformation being highlighted by a gigantic neon sign that says "STARVING".

Oh, and for those who believe they are going to get the stallion gelded before turning him back out with the mare? Don't bet on it. They've been "planning" to get him gelded for at least the last year that I know of. For some reason, they can never find the money for a <$200 procedure that I would consider rather urgent at this point.

I give it maybe a year before she's posting that the poor mare is bred again.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

First off....everything I've said has been the truth.
She is on great pasture, not poor, now. It's 90% weed free, about 8 acres or so, bermuda and some other grass mixed in and up to her knees. She has 24/7 access to it if she wants to.
My brother HAD said he'd feed her, when she was still over by the house, but then he stopped because he said they had enough grass and he was complaining about it and then once the pasture was opened up he stopped completely because she never comes back over.
She's thin now because we didn't have enough hay and she had a foal before the grass came in. Since we have use of the other pasture it is being cut this week for hay so we have hay for next winter. She was on grain before she had the foal and after for a little while and since being on good pasture she has gained weight very well. She still has a little ways to go, I know that. I wish everybody would READ before replying because I've pretty much said all this before.
All I wanted to do was post some new pics of them and then everybody got in a tizzy because someone asked about her diet and I replied honestly. She looks better now, so obviously something I'm doing is working!


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

oh and smrobs...no I am not breeding Chanti again until we have paid off our house and bought a place where we can have our horses at home so it'll be when she's older. We aren't turning Sundance loose with her until he's gelded and now that my husband found a good job it should be in a few weeks.
Bills and mortgage come first.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Horseridingfan...we named him Rebel because it was one my husband picked. We wanted to go with outlaw names because the sire is Sundance and then it eventually went to Rebel lol. We had his name picked before he was born and he is feisty with a ton of personality.
The wire cut on her cannon was found the next day after it happened. The lower one wasn't found until a couple days later because it was easy to miss. Treating wounds or injuries is very difficult when I can't be there daily so every time I am there I clean it really well and treat it. There is no swelling, no heat, no lameness. She gets around just fine but the lower cut will take longer to heal because of where it's at. The possibility of them getting hurt and nobody noticing is there and I worry about it but so far nothing bad has happened. 
Putting hay out for her would be pointless. As long as they have any grass they avoid the hay, unless you want me to take her off grass and coop her up on a dry lot with crappy hay? I'd rather she stay on good grass myself. Sundance would eat hay because he has very little grass but right now there is no hay. My dad is supposed to get some square bales for him today though.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

And like I said Alex, we have looked for a place we could move them to that would be closer and there's not any. The only farmland around us is rowcrop so until we get a place with 10 acres or so they have to stay there or be moved out even farther away with my cousins horses and then the time we see them then would be next to never because it's too far.
My husband works from 7 until whenever he gets done. He leaves the house at 6 and usually doesn't get home until close to 7 but other nights he could be there until 10. 
We could drive over and feed the horses but it'd be dark and we don't have the gas to spend to go anywhere if it isn't absolutely necessary.

Like I said before, she was thin right after having a foal and there was very little grass. Before she got pregnant she never needed any grain at all as long as there was grass. Where my parents live now the ground is crappy and rocky and the grass is in for about 4 months out of the year before it dies. Last year most of the hay people cut was sent to Texas. It was practically impossible to find horse quality hay that wasn't fescue. Now that we can cut hay on the good pasture we should have enough to store up for next winter.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

horsecrazy84 said:


> First off....everything I've said has been the truth.
> She is on great pasture, not poor, now. It's 90% weed free, about 8 acres or so, bermuda and some other grass mixed in and up to her knees. She has 24/7 access to it if she wants to.
> My brother HAD said he'd feed her, when she was still over by the house, but then he stopped because he said they had enough grass and he was complaining about it and then once the pasture was opened up he stopped completely because she never comes back over.
> She's thin now because we didn't have enough hay and she had a foal before the grass came in. Since we have use of the other pasture it is being cut this week for hay so we have hay for next winter. She was on grain before she had the foal and after for a little while and since being on good pasture she has gained weight very well. She still has a little ways to go, I know that. I wish everybody would READ before replying because I've pretty much said all this before.
> All I wanted to do was post some new pics of them and then everybody got in a tizzy because someone asked about her diet and I replied honestly. She looks better now, so obviously something I'm doing is working!


 
I could tear this post apart alone, word by word. But all Im going to say is you should not own horses and if you had any kind of decency you would sell them. 

OR....just an idea since you and your brother are too lazy, why not get a neighbor to feed them? Im sure there are plenty of horse crazed girls out there who are more than willing to throw the horse some feed and run a brush over them. Right now is the time to handle little Rebel so he isn't a monster later on.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

First it was ten acres, now eight, six or twelve tomorrow?

Look, we aren't doing this to be rude...

I don't care if you have twenty acres of this. THAT "grass" isn't going to properly feed a horse.









I don't consider my pasture "high quality" as we are on sand. This is the less "high quality" part of the field as its up near the barn where they usually hang out. These three mares have six acres of this and there is NO WAY this would feed broodmares. 









Whether you believe it or not my brood mares always have access to two different types of round bales (2nd cut grass and second cut timothy/alfalfa) which three mares + baby here eat in about ten days time WHILE on this pasture. IN ADDITION TO about ten pounds of feed, fifteen pounds of feed for the mare pictured.

*Putting hay out for her would be pointless. As long as they have any grass they avoid the hay, unless you want me to take her off grass and coop her up on a dry lot with crappy hay? I'd rather she stay on good grass myself. *

So no, I really doubt hay is pointless. A horse in your mares condition would enjoy a QUALITY pile of hay so that she didn't have to forage all over h*lls half acre for the not so fantastic grass we can see in the pictures. And no, coop her up to feed her _crappy_ hay? Where do you get these ideas? Why can't she choose hay, pasture and have a feeding of grain like she should? If this is not possible or to hard donate her to a rescue. 

*Sundance would eat hay because he has very little grass but right now there is no hay.*

You have to be kidding me. Donate him to. Perhaps you could _feed_ him rather than get a chuckle out of him working/hauling logs out of your woods...


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> but then he stopped because he said they had enough grass and he was complaining about it and then once the pasture was opened up he stopped completely because she never comes back over.


If your brother was complaining about feeding them you should have told him (benig the horse person you are) SHE STILL NEEDS GRAIN! My horses come RUNNING up from the pasture to get grain. Guess what they learn what a 
"bucket filled with stuff" means. It means food.



> Sundance would eat hay because he has very little grass but right now there is no hay


So you DONT FEED HIM EITHER?!!!!!!?



> pasture it is being cut this week for hay so we have hay for next winter


 How about hay for tomorrow..


I can not believe the words that come out of your mouth you make me absoulty sick. How about since you can not afford gas to go to "Unnecessary" places (being to your horse house) that you do not have horses until you can afford them. I know 14 year olds that take better care of there horses then you.

Since this horse get no grain, do you have a mineral block or anything out there she can have? Because let me tell you the second you put one out you will be SHOCKED on how she tries to swollow it whole. You may then realise your horse is severely lacking everything.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh and the horse in the picture above my post is what your SHOULD look like believe it or not. Do you notice how that horse has a nice main and tail, how the coat is shiney and full of color? It comes from one of two things, brushing and being on good quality food/grain. Now look at the picture of your horse


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

horsecrazy84 said:


> I wish everybody would READ before replying because I've pretty much said all this before.


We are reading everything and we are telling you that your horse care is unacceptable! 





horsecrazy84 said:


> Sundance would eat hay because he has very little grass but right now there is no hay. My dad is supposed to get some square bales for him today though.


SCREAM!!!!!!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

^^^^^Im to that point to Alexs.....sad but true


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Really sad thing is that it is hard to believe she will have Sundance or Rebel gelded and one or the other will eventually impregnate Chanti again... but she will stand there and say it isn't possible as no one saw it happen.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This picture has clearly been shopped. If you look at the bottom of the ribs, just behind where the girth sits, you can see the distorted, pixellated mess that is left behind by a bad shop job. Also, check out her back. Normal over her hips, then suddenly flat... sharp, spirit level worth flat. Then it gets to her withers, and the white pattern suddenly stops along that same sharp, flat line... You can also see a line that runs from her back to her belly where the ribs don't match up. Tsk tsk. Bad photoshopping is bad. If you want to really see it, save the image to your computer and zoom in a bit ;-)


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Chiilaa - Thats how you get horses to gain weight the cheap way! Photoshop some fat over the bones.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

OP....horses are much like children, you take care of them or you don't have them until you have the means and way to do so. If you need the car, then take your husband to work, drop him off and go do what needs to be done. I was a military wife with one car and that is what I did. Sometimes my husband worked 12 to 14hr shifts and I was there to pick him up. 

When a horse gets hurt you look them over, all over. You run your hands all over them, if you are paying attention and attentive you will find the other cuts. To say you didn't find another cut because of where it is is an excuse to not take responsibility for what happened. I would be mortified if my horses look like what your poor mare does, and after seeing the stallion you bred her to, I shake my head and wonder why and what were you thinking. When my QH gelding cut and sliced his lower eye lid open, vet came out that night on an emergency basis, I called work and I took several days off as he had to be in his stall till the swelling went down. Same with when he colicked badly and had an I.V. cath in his neck for fluids. I was written up but you know what, they are MY responsibility. 

I have no pasture, my pasture is mostly a dry lot so you know what, we ensure that we have hay YEAR ROUND. We go through about 1300 bales a year for 4 horses, all in good weight and I feed them every evening. If my son or my husband can't or don't want to go out to help me feed, I do it myself. I don't make excuses, I wouldn't have them if I couldn't do the very best by them, and I certainly would NEVER bring a foal into the world. I wonder what will happen when you have an Oh S*it moment where you're going to need a vet for an emergency. More excuses? 

If your personal bills and responsibilities come first, why do you even have 3 horses in the first place? Why don't you sell them to good and better homes, then catch up with what you have in your personal life, find your own place, become more self sufficient, and then think about getting a horse.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> If you want to really see it, save the image to your computer and zoom in a bit ;-)


Yikes! You can totally see it especially under the belly when you blow it up.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We ARE reading what you are saying - we are reading you give excuse after excuse as to why it is just too inconvenient for you to feed your horses and provide daily care for them -- personally, I can't believe you actually put those statements out there, with a straight face, and continue to defend them without seeing a **** thing wrong with what you have said. Perhaps YOU should read what you are saying.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I saved the image and looked at it in zoom. OMG.

OP, You should be EMBARRASSED AND ASHAMED OF YOURSELF! How DARE you treat an animal is such a disrespectful manner! And I must know, Are you one of those overweight people that stuff your own face with food while you let your animals starve? I would NEVER feed myself before feeding my animals. Heaven forbid you ever wind up pregnant one day.

And the fact that you are considering breeding Chanti again in the future. That mare is NOT broodmare quality. She should never be bred again.

This is just absolutely disgusting and if I was anywhere near you, I'd be calling animal control on you. Better yet, I'd drive there and take them away from you. It'd probably be a week before you noticed them missing anyways.

I pity any and every animal ever owned by you.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

At this point I think she just posts to get a rise out of us..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, good catch Chiilaa. I am still not used to photoshop enough that I notice things like that.

OP, I am embarrassed to be a member of the same species as you. The way that you treat these horses is completely unacceptable. This whole situation is just sad and pathetic; sad for the horses and you are pathetic.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, I'm closing the thread till the decision is made.


----------

